# Componente quemado de motherboard daoat3mb8fo HP PAVILLION



## marianobemol (Ago 21, 2013)

buenas, les cuento se quemó un componente debido a la conexion invertida de los polos del transformador, el problema que tengo es como identificar este componente, se ve quemado, pero no se con que componente reemplazarlo, 

busqué esquemas pero no doy con el componente

que podría hacer ?

dejo foto,
el nro de parte es:
460902-001

y el modelo del mother es:
daoat3mb8fo







Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2013)

Busca a ver si hay fotos detalladas de la placa en internet.


----------



## marianobemol (Ago 21, 2013)

estuve buscando, pero no hay fotos lo suficientemente grandes como para leer el nro del compónente, para eso me lo decias ?

encontré un esquema, pero no comprendo de que forma puedo saber cual es ese componente ! 

graciass!



Lo mas detallado que encontré fue esto








Aca hay otra, pero no se llega a leer no?





igual no es exactamente ese numero de parte








esta foto es mas grande aún, pero no se llega a leer !


----------



## Pablo M P (Ago 21, 2013)

sube el esquema y lo miramos dinos el número del componente que esta en blanco y pondrá como c14 o d334...


----------



## marianobemol (Ago 21, 2013)

Buenas !
mira, el esquema que consegui es medio basico,, es este:





dejo acá una foto MACRO del componente quemado, el de al lado dice 501, 

será igual ?
es un diodo ? 
si le hago un puente que puede pasar ?


----------



## tiago (Ago 21, 2013)

Es un pequeño diodo rápido de silicio.
La parte de la serigrafía donde la línea blanca es mas gruesa, te indica la posición  del cátodo. Si lo puenteas se seguirán quemando mas cosas. Debes sustituirlo y despues comprobar que no hay nada mas estropeado.
Puede que el chip de carga de batería también haya perecido, pero lo primero, cambia el diodo.

Saludos.


----------



## marianobemol (Ago 21, 2013)

hola!  ok, entonces cual sería el valor del diodo ? cualquiera iría bien ?
tengo el esquema completo, el circuito con todos los componentes, el tema es que no se como localizar ese componente en particular, alguna pista ? 

dejo link al esquema completo

gracias !

http://www.delalguacil.com.ar/esquemadv6000.pdf



creo que ahi encontre la pagina, porque ahi esta el pd18 q esta al lado, es esa no ?


si no estoy errado el diodo quemado es igual al que está al lado, o sea. su nombre sería PD15 y el valor CH501H

estoy en lo cierto ?

de ser asi, como lo tendría que pedir en la tienda ? (lo sé, soy bastante novato, perdón)


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2013)

Estas en lo cierto, lo que ocurre es que esos diodos no te los van a suministrar en una tienda de componentes.
Lo mejor es ver si puedes conseguir una placa de despiece, aunque no sea ese modelo, todas llevan diodos similares que hacen la misma función.
Puedes probar a poner un 1N5819 que sí lo vas a localizar en las tiendas.
Retira los restos de componente quemado y limpia la placa con mucho cuidado, las pistas de cobre deben estar muy débiles y se pueden ir a la primera.

El integrado de carga está justo al lado (Max 8724) con suerte lo tienes aún vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## marianobemol (Ago 22, 2013)

ok ! muchas gracias ! voy a comprar ese 1N5819 y probaré, 
por otro lado buscaré alguna placa rota que tenga alguno parecido, la pregunta es, 
que tendría que decir en el componente como para darme cuenta que me sirve ?

mientras voy a reemplazar eso y despues les cuento, gracias !


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2013)

Si consigues una placa, saca fotos de componentes que se asemejen y buscaremos cual es el que te puede servir.
Mientras prueba con el 1N.
Por cierto, el diodo que le vas a poner, tiene las patas demasiado rígidas y puedes saltar alguna pista. suéldale un trocito de cable flexible a cada lado para que sea mas manejable a la hora de ubicarlo en la posición del otro. Aisla bien las soldaduras.

Mas o menos, me refiero a esto:



Saludos


----------



## marianobemol (Ago 22, 2013)

bueno, lo intenté reemplazar pero para mi mala suerte la pista ya estaba cortada, o sea que no veo a donde soldar la pata sin la rayita del diodo. veo que en el esquema dice que esa pata va a "VA" o "DOCK" va, no se que diodo es cual (son los dos del mismo valor y en la placa no tienen nombre, bueno, espero q me orienten, gracias !


----------



## Pablo M P (Ago 22, 2013)

Prueba a identificar el diodo con un multímetro en prueba continuidad. 

Un saludo Pablo Martín


----------



## tiago (Ago 22, 2013)

Uno de ellos se conecta a *VA* y el otro a *DOCK*_*VA*
Arriba tienes la referencia *VA* en la *PL8*, mide a ver si coincide con el diodo sano, si es así, el estropeado corresponde a *DOCK_VA*. Es cuestión de encontrar ese punto y soldar ahí el ánodo del malogrado.
También tienes arriba una banderita de entrada de *DOCK_VA*, lo que indica que el ánodo de *PD3* es común al ánodo de *PD16*
Haz las mediciónes y comentas.

Saludos.


----------



## thesniffer (Ene 23, 2014)

Hola, yo tambien tuve ese problema, lo cambie por un 1N5817 que era lo mas parecido que encontre, no tenia otra cosa. Aun no enciende, voy a comrobar el MAX8724.

Me ocurria lo mismo que a ti, pistas rotas, asi que saque el DOCK_VA de otro lado, aun asi, la tensión esa viene del conector del dock que tiene por el lateral el portatil, asi que no se para que vale, deberia de funcionar igual, lo mas seguro es que este jodido el integrado


----------

